# Great way to end my dash



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Last order of the day. $175 Chinese food order to a party at a nursing home.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

You guys do delivery for 5-7 bucks?
Why?

I don't see food delivery as a money maker.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You guys do delivery for 5-7 bucks?
> Why?
> 
> I don't see food delivery as a money maker.


Where do u see $5-$7? It was a $15.29 order that wound up being $38.92 just like it says in the picture.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Where do u see $5-$7? It was a $15.29 order that wound up being $38.92 just like it says in the picture.


The delivery was $7. The tip was the rest.

If you don't know it that $31.92 tip was a unicorn , you will never see one again.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The delivery was $7. The tip was the rest.


No shit, they don't show us the pay breakdown until after the delivery. All I see is $15.29 when I accept


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> No shit, they don't show us the pay breakdown until after the delivery. All I see is $15.29 when I accept u bored loser


So back to the question, why work that cheap. Even now when Uber's dead drivers are making more than that.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So back to the question, why work that cheap. Even now when Uber's dead drivers are making more than that.


How tf do u know how much I make? What are u my accountant?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I don't see food delivery as a money maker.


And many here at UP say the same thing about rideshare. Who cares?



Buck-a-mile said:


> So back to the question, why work that cheap. Even now when Uber's dead drivers are making more than that.


A $15.29 guarantee isn't necessarily working cheap. You don't know what his threshold is. Some drivers only accept orders over $10.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WAHN said:


> And many here at UP say the same thing about rideshare. Who cares?
> 
> A $15.29 guarantee isn't necessarily working cheap. You don't know what his threshold is. Some drivers only accept orders over $10.


What I do know is I will not be desperate / poor enough to do food delivery.

From 99% of food delivery drivers here, it's another gig scam. 20 minute waits for food. Bad tips.

You are not the only delivery driver out there. Just post a unicorn as normal.

It's not.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> What I do know is I will not be desperate / poor enough to do food delivery.
> 
> From 99% of food delivery drivers here, it's another gig scam. 20 minute waits for food. Bad tips.
> 
> ...


If tips like this were common I wouldn't have posted it genius. It was a nice surprise so I posted it just to show other delivery drivers how lucky it was. Not sure why you felt the need to comment, or why ur even in a delivery forum. I will never be bored enough to go into a rideshare forum or desperate enough to do rideshare. "99% of food delivery drivers here", wtf are u talking about? You have no idea how much anyone makes, you just sound ignorant.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> If tips like this were common I wouldn't have posted it genius. It was a nice surprise so I posted it just to show other delivery drivers how lucky it was. Not sure why you felt the need to comment, or why ur even in a delivery forum. I will never be bored enough to go into a rideshare forum or desperate enough to do rideshare. "99% of food delivery drivers here", wtf are u talking about? You have no idea how much anyone makes, you just sound ignorant.


So someone calling himself Uberboy is defending food delivery.

Call back in 5 years, maybe we'll answer.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So a jerk calling himself Uberboy is defending food delivery.
> 
> Call back in 5 years, maybe we'll answer.





Buck-a-mile said:


> So someone calling himself Uberboy is defending food delivery.
> 
> Call back in 5 years, maybe we'll answer.


Uber used to be good when they first started, now it's complete shit. Even someone named UBERboy is saying uber is shit, that should tell you something.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Uber used to be good when they first started, now it's complete shit. Even someone named UBERboy is saying uber is shit, that should tell you something.


Pretty much one of the rest of us quit.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Uber used to be good when they first started, now it's complete shit. Even someone named UBERboy is saying uber is shit, that should tell you something.


2017 uber eats was amazing.. Was making $1000 a week jist doing boost time's 11-2 and 6-9.. Was getting 2.5x boosts it was great. I knew that it was too good to be true and wouldn't last. It was just to get new customers hooked on the service and drivers on the good pay. Typical bait and switch.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> What I do know is I will not be desperate / poor enough to do food delivery.
> 
> From 99% of food delivery drivers here, it's another gig scam. 20 minute waits for food. Bad tips.
> 
> ...


If you don't do food delivery why are you on this forum?

Wow! Nice tip!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You guys do delivery for 5-7 bucks?
> Why?


I know it's not as good as that $2.58 or $3.70 minimum for driving a pax but hey, the struggle is real.



Buck-a-mile said:


> What I do know is I will not be desperate / poor enough to do food delivery.


:laugh::roflmao: A Uber/Lyft driver making fun of food delivery drivers! LOL, you can't make this shit up! :thumbup: Please tell the custodian to stop making fun of the janitor.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another “unicorn”


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> If you don't know it that $31.92 tip was a unicorn , you will never see one again.


I used to get these kinds of tips $30-40 on big orders once or twice a month back in the good old Postmates days, before that platform at least in major parts of my market became completely oversaturated with drivers. I do DoorDash mainly now and it's rarer. Still happens once in a while, via certain very specific restaurants.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Another "unicorn"


The other night on Grub Hub I got offered $76 to go to a high end restaurant and pick up a very large order for delivery in a very wealthy area. Problem was, it was already 25 minutes late and it would have taken me at least 40-45 minutes to get there. Order would have been about 1 1/2 hours late by the time I delivered it.

The problem is, someone wealthy enough to have a very expensive order from a high end restaurant isn't going to wait that long for their food. They would either pay someone at the restaurant to drive it to them or send one of their "staff" to get it. I was worried I would drive all the way there and the order would be cancelled. I told them if they guaranteed me that I would get at least half the money if I drove there and it was cancelled I would do it. Of course they wouldn't guarantee so I told them no thanks.

Bet your ass I wanted the $76 but I know it was very likely the order would be cancelled by the time I got there and I would have gotten nothing for a 40 minute ride.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The other night on Grub Hub I got offered $76 to go to a high end restaurant and pick up a very large order for delivery in a very wealthy area. Problem was, it was already 25 minutes late and it would have taken me at least 40-45 minutes to get there. Order would have been about 1 1/2 hours late by the time I delivered it.
> 
> The problem is, someone wealthy enough to have a very expensive order from a high end restaurant isn't going to wait that long for their food. They would either pay someone at the restaurant to drive it to them or send one of their "staff" to get it. I was worried I would drive all the way there and the order would be cancelled. I told them if they guaranteed me that I would get at least half the money if I drove there and it was cancelled I would do it. Of course they wouldn't guarantee so I told them no thanks.
> 
> Bet your ass I wanted the $76 but I know it was very likely the order would be cancelled by the time I got there and I would have gotten nothing for a 40 minute ride.


I have no idea why someone would order a boatload of food from a high end place through a delivery service. Obviously they don't care about the quality since it's more then likely gonna be a$$ by the time they get it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The other night on Grub Hub I got offered $76 to go to a high end restaurant and pick up a very large order for delivery in a very wealthy area. Problem was, it was already 25 minutes late and it would have taken me at least 40-45 minutes to get there. Order would have been about 1 1/2 hours late by the time I delivered it.
> 
> The problem is, someone wealthy enough to have a very expensive order from a high end restaurant isn't going to wait that long for their food. They would either pay someone at the restaurant to drive it to them or send one of their "staff" to get it. I was worried I would drive all the way there and the order would be cancelled. I told them if they guaranteed me that I would get at least half the money if I drove there and it was cancelled I would do it. Of course they wouldn't guarantee so I told them no thanks.
> 
> Bet your ass I wanted the $76 but I know it was very likely the order would be cancelled by the time I got there and I would have gotten nothing for a 40 minute ride.


Man that's a tough one. I might have risked it esp since customers cant rate u on GH. At least on GH u know if an order's late. On DD you have no clue until the customer calls asking why its taking so long. I accepted a $250 DD IHOP order the other day and the customer called me right as I was leaving my house. She said that it was over an hour late so she picked it up herself and asked if I could cancel the order. So I flew over to IHOP (I live @ a mile away), marked arrived and called support. Got paid half which wound up being $7. Pretty sure DD ripped me off unless the customer only tipped a few bucks on a $250 order. Its pretty much free money so guess I cant complain.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Uber used to be good when they first started, now it's complete shit. Even someone named UBERboy is saying uber is shit, that should tell you something.


You not doing insta cart lately?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The other night on Grub Hub I got offered $76 to go to a high end restaurant and pick up a very large order for delivery in a very wealthy area. Problem was, it was already 25 minutes late and it would have taken me at least 40-45 minutes to get there. Order would have been about 1 1/2 hours late by the time I delivered it.
> 
> The problem is, someone wealthy enough to have a very expensive order from a high end restaurant isn't going to wait that long for their food. They would either pay someone at the restaurant to drive it to them or send one of their "staff" to get it. I was worried I would drive all the way there and the order would be cancelled. I told them if they guaranteed me that I would get at least half the money if I drove there and it was cancelled I would do it. Of course they wouldn't guarantee so I told them no thanks.
> 
> Bet your ass I wanted the $76 but I know it was very likely the order would be cancelled by the time I got there and I would have gotten nothing for a 40 minute ride.


You could've called the restaurant and ask if the order was still there and then call the customer to let them know.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WhippedCream said:


> You not doing insta cart lately?


Haven't accepted an IC order in 2 weeks now. Its impossible to get a good order if you aren't on schedule so its not even worth it. I'll see $20+ orders every now and them but they are gone in like half a second. Losers staring at their phones all day waiting to accept orders, I cant compete with that


----------

